# krev a mlíko



## Jagorr

Řekli byste o dítěti nebo o výrostkovi, že je krev a mlíko? Nebo se to používa jen pro ženy? A jak to vypadá věkově?


----------



## Mori.cze

Osobně ne, neřekla, jedině snad v hodně ironickém kontextu. Ostatně ani o ženě bych to spíš nepoužila, mám to za archaismus.


----------



## Jagorr

Google nabízí dost příkladů (ve kterých jde o ženy) z "naší doby" a Google.Obrázky dost názorně ukazují, o co jde. Ale samozřejmě věřím, děkuji (a čekám, třeba někdo má jiný názor)


----------



## Cautus

*Krev a mlíko* je v hovorovém jazyce považován za archaismus. V písemné formě, respektive v poetické a dramatické tvorbě (neodborné zábavné knihy) se s tímto popisem setkat celkem běžně, díky rozdílu vnímání mluveného a psaného hovorového jazyka.
Dle mého názoru hovorový jazyk se dnes více soustředí na konkrétní fyzické přednosti, které mluvčího zaujaly, a popisuje je za pomoci přirovnání.

Například o hezké ženě (v pozitivním slova smyslu):
*To je prdelka.* (Celkový popis, ne jen určitá část těla.)
*Ta má kozy.* (Popis poprsí, hovorový termín, nepoužitelný v neuzavřené neznámé společnosti.)
*Ta stojí za hřích.* (Celkový popis atraktivnosti.)
*Ta ujde. *(Celkem pozitivní hodnocení vzhledu.)

*Jako odpověď na druhou část otázky,* zdali se tento termín používá jinak s ohledem na věk popisované ženy, *je odpověď ano,* velmi pravděpodobně se s tímto termínem setkáte v psané neoficiální formě při popisu atraktivní ženy v mladém věku, která je plnoštíhlá (krev - má maso, mlíko - má veliké poprsí). Dnešní trend vzhledu dívek do tohoto schématu nezapadá, a s ním ustupuje i použití i diskutovaného termínu.


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji za další výstižnou odpověď!


----------

